# Getting water to paddock



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

What do you mean its in town? Like the tap is in town or the paddock? Or is the paddock in the town? Am I misunderstanding? How far is the nearest tap to the paddock? Sorry I just read it a few times and can't make sense! 

But for where water isn't available just big water barrels or cans brought daily to the trough daily is my experience.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I keep two 55 gallon drums we have plumbed with a spigot and a cap that is removed for filling. We use them for much more than intended hurricane reserve. Water plants. Fill troughs in outlying areas that we temp fence. Reprime the well. They get slid in truck bed or on a pallet that has two pieces of wood to keep it from shifting then strapped down. We can attach a hose or not. On the pallet the tractor can move it where it needs be.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have about 300 feet of hose running down to my place but in the winter I haul cat litter containers full of water down.

When we lost power after the hurricane we filled garbage cans down the road and drove them out to the paddocks.


----------



## Savvy Debonair (Feb 11, 2010)

Apologies that was so rushed

Paddock is 6 acres and it was water at one end but not the other, but its cut in half by a huge drain that cant be crossed, and i dont think the water would reach even if i had hose long enough, with no pump, which i dont have lol. I was meanign to ask if water can be carted in with a company or something rather then me try and lug water every day, which sounds risky in case something happened ( i work on call and have small kids) so i cant really be bargaining on having time to lug water back and forth everyday, by myself.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

By drain I take it you mean a purpose built channel to move water? I assume steep sides so even if water is present they can't or won't drink from there? We have a buried hose that goes almost, if not 600 feet down a slope and then up a sharp rise. Water flows fine. Also drains if someone unhooks hose from tap. Is this a natural spring so no pump necessary? Or your pump (well) is not capable of pressurizing enough to move it the distance you need? If you can't cross it how do animals get from one side to the other?

There are potable water haulers that can bring water in if there is access but they are not cheap. You would want a large storage tank to cut your costs so the frequency of delivery is reduced. Here minimum delivery cost is $280. That is for 8 to 10 thousand gallons. Cost also depends on how close you are to the source. These aren't small trucks so you have to have a place they can easily get in and out. Price really hasn't changed much in the US as that was around what we paid for delivery on site for our business in Tx. We were further from a source though so number of miles hauled played into cost.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

This has me a bit confused too. How do the horses get to this part of the pasture if there is a big drain that cannot be crossed? Presumably from the other side? So can water not be brought in from that side? Who is in charge of caring for these horses? Is this a boarding situation or??? Horses need water, and a lot of it. It is an absolutely essential part of caring for them, so whoever is in charge of your horses must provide plenty of clean drinking water each day. Hiring someone else to do it will surely be expensive since they would have to come in frequently. Water cannot just be brought in and left for any amount of time - it will become stagnant and dirty and can make the horses sick or they may not want to drink it. Small animals can fall into it, drown, and make your horses sick. Running water might be ok (like a stream for example), but not standing water.

You will need to consider how many horses you have, and how much water they need every day. If it isn't brought in every day, it should at the very least be checked daily in case it gets soiled or contaminated. But I would assume someone is checking on these horses daily? 

You could also check with local cattle or other types of farms because they often have to bring in water for their animals that are left in large pastures for long periods.


----------



## trailscout (Nov 23, 2020)

The area I live in is devoid of wells. Everybody hauls water from town which is 7 miles away, more for some. The well in town owned by the water company is way deep and too costly for one or even a group of people.

I use a 280 gallon tank on a trailer and fill it when I go to check mail etc. There is a 2500 gal buried tank in the ground that I fill in. Some people have an above ground tank which requires a heated pump house to be built against the tank to prevent freezing at the outlet during the winter.

There are trucks that deliver 2000 gallons minimum. Self hauled water is 1.25 cents per gallon and abut 3 times that for the trucks that haul.

So if you have electricity available, that would be an option if it i possible to drive to the other end. If not, just haul with a trailer to a large water trough. If no electricity you'll be breaking ice down there in the winter.

People that have above ground tanks also have a pump, gas or electric, on their trailers to unload the water in the above ground tank.

What fun eh?

I was on a ranch once that had a very deep ravine and they wanted water to the other side. They spanned the ravine witth a heavy 5 or 6 inch diameter pipe and ran a water line inside. It was insulated and didn't freeze in the winter at 10F. I know because that was my water source.

There's some ideas.........


----------

